# Please Help Me Restore My Computer to its Original State!!



## bweaver (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello-

I have recently purchased a used computer. The computer has all sorts of files and programs on it and a few viruses too, I think. How can I restore the computer to how it was when it was first purchased? I don't want any of the previous owner's stuff on it and just want everything erased. Any ideas? 

The computer is a Dell and it has Windows XP, I think (maybe Windows 2000). I don't know the Dell model, but I know it was originally purchased in 2002. Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dell...

Were you given any recovery CDs for that computer? If not you might be able to order new ones once you find the model number. It might even show it during POST.

Another option is to just purchase a new copy of Windows XP or 2000. It'll set you back about $150 for either one, but it'll be a full and legal copy. You'll also avoid having to deal with the "value" extras that Dell crams in.


----------



## geekboy (Apr 13, 2005)

I believe Dell's policy with ordering recovery cds is you have to pay shipping. It should cost somewhere between $10-$20.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would go for the Full Retail version of Win XP and possibly win xp pro if you can swing it. Look on ebay. (beats calling dell for reactivation keys)

Then wipe the hard drive clean and do a "fresh" install especailly if there may be viruses on it.
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dban/dban-1.0.5_i386.zip?download
here is a link for a drive cleaner / download the US version / this will boil your virus / sure hope you dont need any data on that drive ????


regards


joe


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Dell will have a service tag on the back of the computer. You can go to the Dell website and put that service tag number in and it will tell you all the specs on the computer. If you ever need to call Dell for customer support, you will need this service tag number. If you have WinXP or Win2K you should have a COA label attached to the outside of the computer. I would call Dell and try and get a replacement recovery CD for the computer. It will have all the drivers for the components in the computer so you won't have to go searching for them.


----------



## geekboy (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with Linderman. You're better off getting a full copy of XP then the crappy one Dell sends you.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

geekboy said:


> You're better off getting a full copy of XP then the crappy one Dell sends you.


The crappy one Dell sends you is a full install. It is financially better to spend $10-20 on a replacement from Dell then to spend $100+ on a full install OEM copy.
I guess if you have unlimited sources of income this wouldn't be a problem.


----------

